# Ipad qui plante



## city1 (10 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,
J'ai depuis peu un problème avec mon ipad. Régulièrement, il plante (il s'éteint quelques instants avec le sigle de la pomme puis se rallume tout seul. En 2 jours ça va faire 4 fois. Pourtant toutes les mises a jour sont faites , je ne comprends pas 
Merci de m'apporter des explications


----------



## adixya (10 Août 2014)

Ça arrive avec ios 7 mais la ça fait beaucoup de fois en peu de temps quand même...
Restauration ?


----------



## city1 (10 Août 2014)

Je vais envisager cette solution , j'espère juste que c'est un problème de l'OS


----------



## Rooster57 (10 Août 2014)

Un bug sans doute ,réinitialise ça devrait aller .
si ça persiste c'est peu être la batterie ... J'avais eu le cas sur iPhone ...


----------



## lineakd (10 Août 2014)

@city1, voyons avec ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse)


----------



## city1 (10 Août 2014)

Ça a encore planté aujourd'hui 2 fois


----------



## city1 (10 Août 2014)

Svp au secours ça a recommence


----------



## Rooster57 (10 Août 2014)

Tu as réinitialisé ?
Essaie comme nouvel iPad ne le restaure pas avec ta sauvegarde pour voir ...


----------



## city1 (10 Août 2014)

J'ai essayé sa ne marche pas


----------



## Rooster57 (10 Août 2014)

iPad encore garantie ?.....


----------



## city1 (10 Août 2014)

Oui chez carrefour je vais demain au SAV


----------



## Rooster57 (10 Août 2014)

Ok sinon contact directement Apple il vont sûrement te proposer un échange


----------



## city1 (14 Août 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde !
alors j'ai amené l'Ipad chez Apple et la carte mère est morte !!!! il faut le changer. L'ennui c'est que je l'ai achté à carref*** et apple a rédigé un message comme quoi ils doivent me le changer. j'ai pris une assurance avec cet ipad mais je veux que carref*** me rembourse. Est ce possible ? svp c'est urgent !!!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------

svp c'est très important je dois y aller demain


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

Je sais pas si ils vont rembourser. Échanger oui, rembourser je sais pas trop... Quand bien même tu as pris une assurance...


----------



## city1 (15 Août 2014)

oui mais l'échanger contre lequel ? il ne le vendent plus mon modèle


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

Bah tu verras bien en y allant...


----------



## city1 (15 Août 2014)

Ils veulent que je contacte directement l assurance


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

Il n'y a plus que ça a faire je pense...


----------

